# 921 won't record



## 21stCentMan (Oct 5, 2004)

For the past 2 weeks, my 921 will only record maybe 1/4 shows we have timers setup for. We get an "unknown event" in the PVR listing, but no show. Dish is absolutely no help. Is this happening to you ?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is mostly fixed in the next software version. All of your "Unknown Events" are undoubtly 0 seconds in length. What you need to to is set a lot of consecutive timers and let them all record 0 second events until they start working normally. This could take a lot of timers, depending on how many events you had stored on your hard drive when the problem started.

Moving to 921 support forum.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

I think the alternative is to delete all recording after the first ZSR and then you may be good to go. If you only have a few and don't mind killing them, then do a "factory reset" and expect to erase all favorites and timers and start over.

Avoid OTA-HD overnight where the station may reduce signal levels (use the non-HD LIL channel, if you must), do not record more that 2 shows back to back (I am usually OK with SG1, Atlantis, BG so I should talk), do not start 2 recordings at the same time (stagger by a minute), and some other tricks can help.

I also get chan 77 UNK indicated when using cancel to see the time left on a recording and I started the replay while recording and probably something else.

I've only had a few ZSRs in the last several months but you must keep an eye on the 921.
-Ken


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

ESPNNews is good for this..... A lot of 30 minute recording blocks to clear the bug condition........


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This is mostly fixed in the next software version.


This makes me nervous. Mark, could you explain what "mostly fixed" means and how we may get tripped up by what isn't fixed? Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's what I've said for seemingly months now - mostly fixed means phase 1 of the fix is in the next release, and phase 2 in the release after that. Phase 1 fixes most of the issues - I haven't seen a ZSR or a wiped hard drive in months now on the betas, but I can't say absolutely that it's been completely fixed just because I haven't seen the problems happen to me.


----------



## budtaub (Apr 22, 2005)

Shows that have been programmed do not record. I get a error code of 692 that tells me its blackedout (NOT SO) it's the ten O'Clock news, or I am unauthorized for my local channels. Also has notation that channel 8223 is on an unknown satellite.
WHA???
Was unaware of a problem until I went in to watch what I had set up in my timers.
This has been occurring for past 3 days. Did a soft reboot this AM and it appears that at least I can now set up a timer. Whether or not it will work remains to be seen. AFTER the show has occurred and can't be recovered.
Also, what is the maximum number of timers that can be set up???? The manual says it could cause a problem, but does say what the figure is.


----------



## revenson (Feb 1, 2003)

I've had this problem several times. While I am watching and a timer is supposed to fire I get message channel is blacked out/no longer available or not subscribed. Soft reboot fixes...but if you are not watching at the time the timer will not fire.
After soft reboot it does not happen again for 2 to 3 weeks. I just have to hope I am watching something else when a timer is supposed to fire and that error shows up or NO show recorded!


----------



## Ainshi (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm glad to know someone else gets the blacked out/no longer availible error. I've missed a bunch of recordings because of this error. I haven't tried soft rebooting, because someone else is always watching (the reason i'm recording in the first place!).


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's what I've said for seemingly months now - mostly ...


Not seemingly, it is months. They really most release a phase 1 now. Maybe release the 214 now, and do 215 in a few weeks.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

budtaub said:


> ...Also, what is the maximum number of timers that can be set up???? The manual says it could cause a problem, but does say what the figure is.


I found on the March Showtime long weekend that I could only set 64 timers. Of course, some of them didn't go like usual for the 921 but I got a lot of them. I missed a few, which were not repeated. Too bad they didn't open Sho-HD. I still have a few on my to be seen list.
-Ken


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

budtaub said:


> Shows that have been programmed do not record. I get a error code of 692 that tells me its blackedout (NOT SO) it's the ten O'Clock news.


I get error all the time too. A soft reboot will often cure this problem for about a week or so if I'm lucky, but yesterday I rebooted and it happen again this morning. It doesn't seem to matter what channel either. I've also had problems recording my local baseball team MLB games on the FSN alt. channels (455-451). These games are not black out for me, but if the screen says something about Extra Innings before the game begins it will only record the first minute and nothing else even if it is still recording. The program will record if the the Dish Network logo appears before the game begins.


----------

